# Wall Mount vs Floor Mounted WC's (toilets)



## nutech (Apr 23, 2014)

In a 2 washroom facility located on a 2nd floor of a shopping mall. we are locate 3 washrooms:

Womens: 5 WC's + 2 Lavs
Mens: 3 WC's + 2Urinals + 2 Lavs
Universal: 1 WC + 1 Lav

Please note there isn't a plumbing wall, this due to a thick concrete structural band below. (see the attached PDF layout)

The original layout called for floor mounted WC's the total amount of 18 cores to be drilled in the slab. (this included 1 Floor drain in each washroom).

Due to the limited time we have interrupting the tenant below, the 'idea' now is to reduce the amount of slab penetrations by using a wall hung - rear discharge, flush valve WC mounted on a carrier.

My question to you 'Pro's' is... would the second option wall mounted that more effective, it looks to be more expensive. Fees to re-design of the plumbing system; cost difference between floor and wall mounted fixtures + carrier etc.

Also, as we already have the slab scanned ready to core, this may add several more days to the overall schedule, something we can't really afford!

Looking forward to your feedback.

K.
Canada


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Solution:
Install trough toilets, trough urinals, and trough lavatories.
That way you can reduce the number of cored holes.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

nutech said:


> In a 2 washroom facility located on a 2nd floor of a shopping mall. we are locate 3 washrooms: Womens: 5 WC's + 2 Lavs Mens: 3 WC's + 2Urinals + 2 Lavs Universal: 1 WC + 1 Lav Please note there isn't a plumbing wall, this due to a thick concrete structural band below. (see the attached PDF layout) The original layout called for floor mounted WC's the total amount of 18 cores to be drilled in the slab. (this included 1 Floor drain in each washroom). Due to the limited time we have interrupting the tenant below, the 'idea' now is to reduce the amount of slab penetrations by using a wall hung - rear discharge, flush valve WC mounted on a carrier. My question to you 'Pro's' is... would the second option wall mounted that more effective, it looks to be more expensive. Fees to re-design of the plumbing system; cost difference between floor and wall mounted fixtures + carrier etc. Also, as we already have the slab scanned ready to core, this may add several more days to the overall schedule, something we can't really afford! Looking forward to your feedback. K. Canada


Welcome to plumbing zone where people don't have to follow rules, post introductions, and we will give all the free advice we can to the general public....


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Ptturner91 said:


> Welcome to plumbing zone where people don't have to follow rules, post introductions, and we will give all the free advice we can to the general public....


I feel as a licensed pro I should give back and help out a gc in over his head.
Hence my advice to the OP to install trough toilets.


----------



## nutech (Apr 23, 2014)

The facility will be used as a adult 18+ language school. whereas trough would be a great idea in a different application. I think not for this one.

any other ideas.

BTW, GC over his head.... great call! As Project Coordinator, its easy to recognize this, but difficult to advise as to the direction(s) he likes to lead my client are sometimes 'off' the wall somewhat. In a normal circumstance, I'd tell the guy what we will do. It doesn't help that he is a close family friend to my client! That said, my client has alread see several items that he has suggested that weren't so great. 

This could possibly be one of them!

So what would be your advice?


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Let me get this straight. You want to have less down time= doing job faster. And you dont want to spend more$....

So the difference between this job and any other is?????? Talk to your plumbing contractor and pay...

Newyorkcity gave you the only advise you will get here. If you don't like the advise talk to your plumbing contractor... If you don't have one.... Hire one. Dude.


----------



## nutech (Apr 23, 2014)

Actually, the advice has been given from the plumbing contractor who advised the GC the wall hung approach would be the best approach to take.

Difference between this job and any other is that we are now delaying this 'process' by yet a few more day i.e. having to have the slab re-scanned, then approved by the Building owner, then core. We have a move in date of the completed project of June 6th. So the down time, yes it would be less, but by he time we do all the required prep, we possibly end up with the same completion date as the 19 cores, due to the delay in starting this. The BIG diff of course would be we spend more$

If that makes sense. writing all of this here can at times be somewhat ambiguous, to say the least. If u know what I mean?

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Perhaps it is due to my warped sense of humor, but I find this thread hilarious...:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

nutech said:


> *Actually, the advice has been given from the plumbing contractor who advised the GC the wall hung approach would be the best approach to take.*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your input.










Our advice is to follow the lead of your licensed plumbing contractor on the job. If a second opinion is needed, speak with a local plumbing contractor.

Thread closed.


----------

